# Hymer 544 /555 Fridge 1992 running rich



## timhg (Aug 23, 2006)

My fridge is running very rich, (sooty black) which I would think the air to fuel mix is not right.

I have tried to take out the fridge, but it seems stuck fast!

Is there an inspection cover or a small vent any where, which might be blocked?

Or has anyone taken the fridge out successfully, if so how did it go?

Any help would be gratefully received.

Tim


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi 
On my 1993 B544 the access to the burner unit is just above the rear bumper RH Side looking from the back of course. You should be able to remove the jet and clean i up. If you google for dometic fridge or caravan fridge there is quite a bit of advice on how to set about cleaning the jet. 

Regards 
Herman


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Tim, Save yourself a lot of grief & pay a professional the one & a half hours labour to clean & service your fridge properly which involves more than just cleaning out the burner, Steve


----------

